# H1B visa 2015



## krish6946 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi ,

An employer in United states filed H1B visa for me as I paid them to do so.

I have filed my visa under premium category, now when the lotteries are picked , i get a blunt answer from employer that my case has not been picked up.

May be they are RIGHT , but could you please answer a few questions I have on this.

1) How would i make sure that my H1B visa case has been filed.
2) Do we get any update to myself/employer about the case not being picked in lottery.
3) Can I track the entire process somewhere on internet.

please please please advise……...


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You've been scammed.

No decent employer gets the employee to pay for the H1B visa.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It is illegal for the sponsored employee to pay for the filing fees. I am afraid Crawford may be right. 

Premium processing should run 04/28 - 05/12, rejection letters will be sent and receipt numbers for those being selected. I have heard rumors about an earlier start but no confirmation.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

krish6946 said:


> An employer in United states filed H1B visa for me as I paid them to do so.


I agree with Crawford. You paid a thief. U.S. visas are not available for sale, and all such arrangements are fraudulent.

The U.S. government spends a great deal of effort trying to warn potential visa recipients, but apparently they didn't reach you.

Out of curiosity, how much money did you lose?


----------



## vikz_au (Aug 26, 2012)

My employer filed H1B and I received a receipt number yesterday from him. 

Does this means, that my petition has been selected. And I am now officially in the list of 65,000 applicants to which H1B visa will be granted (if security background check, evidence of documents & interview goes well).

Also on uscis website, my application in in initial review & have passed acceptance stage. What does this means.

Any information regarding the status will be appreciable.

Regards,


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You probably dealt with consultants or agents and not direct with the employer as you should
if you paid a fee ..you got scammed


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> You probably dealt with consultants or agents and not direct with the employer as you should
> if you paid a fee ..you got scammed


Did you get the two posters mixed up?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> Did you get the two posters mixed up?


I am going senile .....its allowed ...


----------

